# Installation Scanner Canon Lide 30



## Benji26 (29 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Je ne parvient pas à installer les pilotes du scanner Canon Lide 30, pourtant j'ai essayé à plusieurs reprises depuis le site canon Europe mais cela ne fonctionne pas. Auriez-vous des instructions plus précises ? 

D'avance merci pour vos réponses et également pour ce forum. Quand on vient tout juste de passer à XP à MAC.... :affraid:  Ce forum est très UTILE !  

Benji


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Mai 2007)

Il faudrait que tu précises quelle est ta configuration. C'est indispensable pour que l'on puisse t'aider, surtout en ce qui concerne les pilotes.

En attendant si cela concerne un Mac Intel, tu peux essayer le pilote 7.0.1.1 X et le Logiciel CanoScan Toolbox Ver. 4.1.3.0 X

disponibles ici : http://www.canon.ca/francais/index-customersupport.asp?pid=189

(Canon Europe ne propose qu'une version 7.0.1.0 qui ne semble pas prévue pour Intel)

C'moon.


----------



## Zyrol (30 Mai 2007)

il y a un ordre pour installer les 2 fichiers de pilotes que tu pourras telecharger sur le site de canon.

Il faut d'abord que tu installes le canonScan Toolbox, et ensuite tu installes le ScanGear CS. Lors de cette derniere phase d'installation, il te proposera d'installer le pilote pour la toolbox, et tout les logiciels ou il est possible de scanner (photoshop...)

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## Benji26 (31 Mai 2007)

Je viens d'essayer à l'instant, j'ai bien téléchargé le logiciel indiqué ainsi que son pilote mais je me retrouve dans Adobe Bridge  

Je ne suis pas très doué tout ce qui concerne la maintenance en matériel informatique. mais qu'entends tu  par "la configuration" ?  la marque du scanner ou celui de mon Mac ?

Scanner : Canon Lide 30,

En tout cas, merci pour votre aide !


----------



## divoli (1 Juin 2007)

Benji26 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas très doué tout ce qui concerne la maintenance en matériel informatique. mais qu'entends tu  par "la configuration" ?  la marque du scanner ou celui de mon Mac ?



Le modèle exact de ton Mac, ainsi que que la version exacte de MacOS...


----------



## Benji26 (1 Juin 2007)

C'était bien ce qu'il me semblait, alors c'est un MAC OS.X , version 10.4.7


----------



## divoli (1 Juin 2007)

Et ton Mac, c'est quel modèle exactement ?


----------



## Benji26 (2 Juin 2007)

Le modèle exatce de mon Mac,

Mac OS X
Verison 10.4.7
2.16 GHz Intel Gore 2  duo


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juin 2007)

Ben cela devrait fonctionner...

Je soup&#231;onne un module PPC rest&#233; en place apr&#232;s la premi&#232;re installation.

Peut-&#234;tre une solution :

1. Aller dans ./Biblioth&#232;que/Image Capture/Twain Data Source/

Tu devrais trouver l&#224; un dossier dont l'extension est .ds et le nom correspondant peu ou prou &#224; ton scanner Lide 30.
Tu mets ce dossier &#224; la corbeille.

2. Aller dans ./Biblioth&#232;que/Receipts

Tu d&#233;busques le .pkg correspondant &#224; ton installation pr&#233;c&#233;dente (canonscanquelquechose.pkg) et tu le mets &#224; la corbeille.

3. Tu r&#233;installes le pilote fourni chez CanonCanada et dont je t'ai donn&#233; le lien dans mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent.

Et tu reviens nous dire si c'est bon (je croise les doigts, mais pas trop longtemps car ce n'est pas pratique pour frapper au clavier).


----------



## Benji26 (4 Juin 2007)

Avec un peu de retard,

Quand j'accède à Twain Data Soures, il n'ya rien dans le dossier.... :rateau:  Autant avec l'imprimante c'était la simplicité mais avec le scanner :affraid: 

En tout cas, merci encore pour votre aide.


----------



## divoli (4 Juin 2007)

Tu comptes utiliser une application particulière, comme Photoshop, je suppose ?

Est-ce que tu as téléchargé ce que Moonwalker t'a demandé ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juin 2007)

Benji26 a dit:


> Avec un peu de retard,
> 
> Quand j'acc&#232;de &#224; Twain Data Soures, il n'ya rien dans le dossier.... :rateau:  Autant avec l'imprimante c'&#233;tait la simplicit&#233; mais avec le scanner :affraid:
> 
> En tout cas, merci encore pour votre aide.



Et bien ne cherche plus, c'est l&#224; le probl&#232;me ; il te manque le pilote TWAIN. Tu as du louper quelque chose dans ton installation.

Le seul pilote pour ton Mac est comme je te l'ai d&#233;j&#224; indiqu&#233; le v. 7.0.1.1 X de chez CanonCanada.

Le logiciel de gestion du scanner et des logiciels tiers depuis l'ordinateur est le CanoScan Toolbox ver. 4.1.3.0X.

Attention, DelDrv222X est une application pour d&#233;sinstaller le pilote.

Tout le reste ne te concerne pas.

C'moon.


----------



## divoli (5 Juin 2007)

Pas sûr, ça, MooMoon. Son scanner n'est peut-être pas compatible Twain. Je suis dans ce cas là. Il suffit d'utiliser les pilotes fourni par Canon...


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Pas sûr, ça, MooMoon. Son scanner n'est peut-être pas compatible Twain. Je suis dans ce cas là. Il suffit d'utiliser les pilotes fourni par Canon...


Bien vu Divoli !  



> Détails	 : Le pilote TWAIN est-il offert pour Mac?
> Existe-t-il un pilote TWAIN pour Macintosh?
> Il n'existe aucun pilote TWAIN pour Macintosh.
> Utilisez un module d'extension pour numériser des documents sur la plate-forme Macintosh.
> ...


----------



## divoli (5 Juin 2007)

Dans ce cas, il suffit d'installer le pilote ScanGear CS parmi les plug-in d'un logiciel de traitement d'images (&#231;a fonctionne avec Photoshop); lire les instructions fournies avec le pilote. Je fais comme &#231;a; j'active mon scanner depuis Photoshop, je scanne et je fais mes traitements d'images...

Ton probl&#232;me, Benji26, est &#224; mon avis que tu n'as pas r&#233;ussi &#224; trouver le bon adressage. Ce n'est pas Adobe Bridge qu'il faut s&#233;lectionner &#224; l'installation du pilote, mais Adobe Photoshop.


Ce doit &#234;tre (forc&#233;ment) possible d'utiliser la ToolBox (je ne l'ai jamais mise &#224; contribution).


----------



## Benji26 (6 Juin 2007)

Merci bien pour votre aide, vous m'éclairez encore plus, je ne savais pas que sous Mac, il fallait passer par l'intermédiaire de Photoshop pour utiliser un scanner.

Mais pour le moment je n'ai pas encore Photoshop (mais pour bientôt), faut-il être obligé de passer par photoshop pour l'installation du scanner ? 

Je vais voir avec Tool box et je vous tient au courant.

Encore merci,


----------



## divoli (6 Juin 2007)

Benji26 a dit:


> Merci bien pour votre aide, vous m'éclairez encore plus, je ne savais pas que sous Mac, il fallait passer par l'intermédiaire de Photoshop pour utiliser un scanner.
> 
> Mais pour le moment je n'ai pas encore Photoshop (mais pour bientôt), faut-il être obligé de passer par photoshop pour l'installation du scanner ?
> 
> ...



Absolument pas.  Mais comme tu parlais d'Adobe Bridge (qui est souvent fourni avec une licence de Photoshop), j'ai supposé que tu avais Photoshop. C'est moi qui ai interprété.

Sinon il faut utiliser la Toolbox, puis éventuellement faire des retouches d'images via un logiciel de traitement. Il y a en a des gratuits, tu n'as rien à payer en plus de ton scanner...


----------



## Benji26 (10 Juin 2007)

Je suis proche du but. :rateau:  Donc, je viens d'essayer, j'ai réussi à installer Canon Scan Tool box X depuis le site Canon Canadien. Puis j'ai téléchargé le pilote.

J'ouvre le logiciel Canon Scan.... je clique sur Scan 1 et là il m'indique "Plug-in du scanner est introuvable", je vais essayer de chercher d'où cela vient.

Encore "merci"


----------



## divoli (10 Juin 2007)

Benji26 a dit:


> Je suis proche du but. :rateau:  Donc, je viens d'essayer, j'ai réussi à installer Canon Scan Tool box X depuis le site Canon Canadien. Puis j'ai téléchargé le pilote.
> 
> J'ouvre le logiciel Canon Scan.... je clique sur Scan 1 et là il m'indique "Plug-in du scanner est introuvable", je vais essayer de chercher d'où cela vient.
> 
> Encore "merci"



Ca, évidemment. La réponse t'a déjà été fournie par Zyrol.

Tu as installé l'application. Maintenant il te faut installer le pilote de sorte que le scanner puisse être activé depuis la TooBox.


----------



## Benji26 (11 Juin 2007)

J'installe le pilote, mais quand j'arrive  à "ScanGear CS Installerr", je bloque quand il me demande "d'Ajouter l'emplacement Installation.." je ne sais pas trop où le placer,  

Et à  chaque fois il me dit que l'installation est réussie mais quand je retourne sur canonscan Toolbox X pr numériser une photo, cela me bloque en me dissant comme le précédent message "le plug in du scanner est introuvable" j'approche de plus en plus du but.;;


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2007)

Voilà, tu approches du but, comme tu dis.

Macintosh HD : Applications : CanoScan Toolbox : Plug-Ins.

Tu cliques sur choisir, puis sur installer.


----------



## Benji26 (11 Juin 2007)

J'ai appliqué  les manips que tu m'as indiqué, 

Macintosh HD : Applications : CanoScan Toolbox : Plug-Ins.

mais il me dit toujours :

"Plug-in du scanner est introuvable"


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2007)

Et dans les plug-ins de la toolbox, il n'y est pas ? Dans les r&#233;glages de la toolbox (onglet r&#233;glages), tu devrais pouvoir s&#233;lectionner le pilote.

Cela pourrait dire que ce pilote ne s'installe pas sur un Macintel. Dans ce cas, il faut poser la question &#224; Canon.


----------



## Le robot (29 Mars 2008)

Moi, j'ai récupéré ce scanner dans mon école.
J'ai un MacBook 1 Core duo Intel DDur 160 Go 7200 tours 2Go de mémoire vive.
J'ai téléchargé les deux fichier et je les ai installés.
1) Toolbox
2) Pilote
Là, il me demande d'installer les plug-in.
Il me propose tout seul deux possibilités :
- Photoshop
- Toolbox
J'ai simplement cliqué "OK" et tout est fonctionnel.
Bilan :
Toolbox fonctionne (je trouve que c'est un logiciel pauvre en réglages ( pas d'options) par rapport à mon scanner perso. Mais alors, le temps de scan est terriblement long!!!
La qualité semble excellente pour une carte postale couleur.
Photoshop :
 Elements 4.0 : Bug et quitte depuis l'installation.
 CS 8.01 : Fonctionne parfaitement, les réglages redeviennent plus clairs et variés.
La vitesse est normale pour de l'USB 1.

Voilà ma pierre apportée à ce post.


----------



## shaper (31 Mars 2008)

bonjour,
apres avoir lu les post concernant les problemes lies à la reconaissance  du scanner lide 30 avec cs3 je me demande si il existe une solution (j'ai peut etre mal cherché) pour importer sans passer par le mode rosetta
j'ai le dernier macbook et os 10.5
j'ai installé les drivers du site canon canada comme vous l'avez indiqué, le toolbox fonctionne mais pas cs3 (sauf en mode rosetta)
par contre le dossier image capture/twain est vide est ce que c'est le probleme ?
que faire 
merci


----------



## pabar (8 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
Mais on ne peux pas l'utiliser simplement avec le "transfert d'image"? Pour moi il fonctionne avec la Tool Box mais "Transfert" d'image ne le reconnaît pas... 
Si quelqu'un a une idée...
Merci


----------



## greg2 (31 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,


J'ai aussi un problème sur mon Canon Lide 30.
Impossible de m'en servir autrement qu'en installant Photoshop. Connaissez-vous le nom du dossier dans lequel je peux glisser le pilote Scangear CS 7.0X afin de pouvoir numériser à partir d'Aperçu ou de Transfert d'image?

Merci!

Ma config:
Imac G4 
Mac OS X.4.11


----------



## landsport (1 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,
Mon scanner lide 30 fonctionne avec le toolbox mais pas avec le transfert d'image. Par contre si il n'est pas branché sur USB j'ai un message récurent dans la console :
[0x0-0x15015].N067U_ButtonManager[210] Looking for devices matching vendor ID=1193 and product ID=8717 
Je ne vois pas comment désactiver le pilote si le scanner n'est pas utilisé.
Avez vous une idée
IMAC C2D 2,4
2GBRAM
OS X5.3


----------



## geraldmuller (11 Juin 2008)

je ne sais pas si ça peut aider mais j'ai résolu mon problème de scanner canon ici


----------



## greg2 (16 Juin 2008)

geraldmuller a dit:


> je ne sais pas si ça peut aider mais j'ai résolu mon problème de scanner canon ici



Merci pour l'info.
Je vais jeter un coup d'oeil.
J'aurais juste aimé ne pas avoir à me servir d'un soft supplémentaire (surtout cette toolbox vraiment peu pratique).


----------



## bolbolebo (12 Novembre 2008)

Benji26 a dit:


> J'installe le pilote, mais quand j'arrive  à "ScanGear CS Installerr", je bloque quand il me demande "d'Ajouter l'emplacement Installation.." je ne sais pas trop où le placer,
> 
> Et à  chaque fois il me dit que l'installation est réussie mais quand je retourne sur canonscan Toolbox X pr numériser une photo, cela me bloque en me dissant comme le précédent message "le plug in du scanner est introuvable" j'approche de plus en plus du but.;;




Il faut choisir le dossier "plugin" de toolbox après avoir cliqué sur "ajouter l'emplacement d'installation": >applications>Conoscan Toolbox 4.1>Plugins

Après, il suffit de lancer l'application canoscan toolbox X

Et zou.

En revanche, pour intégrer à photoshop, je n'ai pas trouvé.


----------

